

Nine Baffling Startup Names — Can You Guess What They Do?  - rshlo
http://www.wired.com/business/2012/10/startup-names-chart-test/

======
colmvp
Apple - An organic food producer

Target - An application that provides analytics for a website.

Unilever - A producer of mechanical parts

Oracle - Predictive software

Abercrombie and Fitch - A law firm

HSBC - A radio station or TV channel

Kongregate - Meeting room software

Cervelo - Espresso coffee brand

Acura - A brand of contact lenses

~~~
S4M
HSBC stands for Honk-Kong Shanghai Banking Company. At least that one is
explicit.

~~~
colmvp
You'd be surprised how many people I met in America that use TD Bank yet don't
know that it's from Canada (Toronto Dominion).

------
ArekDymalski
Choosing 'descriptive' name for aa startup doesn't make much sense. First the
best ones are already taken. Second: they often sound generic and uninspiring
-- it'ss hard to build a brand with soul around that. Andd third: having a
name which is descriptive can be a problem when you pivot or just evolve and
extend your business.

------
flipstewart
Hewlett Packard - Could be anything

Ford - Could be anything

IKEA - Could be anything

Kroger - Could be anything

Wal-mart - Could be anything

I don't think names matter so much as some folks seem to think.

------
opendomain
I still believe in buying a domain that relates to the business or search
term, such as NoSQL. But that does limit if the company does something else or
if the people do not actually know what NoSQL actually is!

------
hayksaakian
Have to say though, munch on me makes sense. Its suggesting that you eat out
'on' them, meaning you pay little or nothing (sometimes the case, not sure
after buyout, they got worse)

------
colinhowe
Wired - a producer of wires

~~~
achompas
It's actually a badass name, with roots in both traditional journalism and
technology.

 _A news agency is an organization of journalists established to supply news
reports to news organizations: newspapers, magazines, and radio and television
broadcasters. Such an agency may also be referred to as a wire service_

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wire_services>

------
hrktb
These startups got picked up and advertised. Mission accomplished.

------
andyjsong
Do mine, do mine!

OVOZ

